# Wallet and Power control Plus



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

Google wallet will not show up in the play store app on its own. Its a similar situation we find ourselves in with the Verizon Gnex and the same solution.
To install wallet (useless without a connection, I know. I was just wondering if it would install) navigate to play.google.com
( https://play.google....xldG5mY3JlbCJd ) in chrome or another browser on your 7.








When it asks, select the play store app to open the next page and install

For power widgets in the pull down I use powercontrol plus:


----------

